
The Death of the Software Engineer - tariqali34
https://medium.com/@igorhorst/the-death-of-the-software-engineer-dcc12c250a94#.sp4cn28lr
======
chillacy
> We now have Deep Neural Networks who will understand all the user
> requirements, write out code, and test it to be bug-free. The CEO
> preempitvely consoled you..

If we can have that, we can probably have an AI that can make strategic
decisions for a company..

~~~
tariqali34
And this would explain why the CEO supports a Basic Income. He is already
thinking about what will happen to him once he is obsolete...

